# Hi-Dep



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Came across this last week. Two forms of 2-4D anyone used this. Mfg. claims it will take out hemp dogbane.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Didn't see that listed on the label.


----------

